# البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل



## يوما بيوتي (30 سبتمبر 2016)

*لبطانية الحرارية بالاشعه تحت الحمراء. وهى لا تستخدم لتدفئه الفراش (السرير) فى اجواء المناخ البرد القارص. ولاكن هى تستخدم للتخسيس وفي جميع جلسات المساج بكل أنواعها : هذه هى البطانية الحرارية بالأشعة تحت الحمراء الخاصة بك كجهاز ساونا شخصي فى المنزل او لجميع افراد العائله. بالتقنيه الحديثه والتي يمكن ان تساعد الجسم على التهدئة واسترخاء الجسم ، وتحفيذ خروج العرق بعيدا، وحرق الدهون وللتخسيس ولتقليل الوزن. 
تستعمل البطانية الحرارية في مراكز التجميل والعناية بالجسم من أجل تخسيس الوزن وإزالة السيلوليت وطرد السموم والفضلات، فهي تستخدم في تطبيقات جلسات علاجات التدليك وما بعدها ومنها(بعد معالجات البارافينية والطينية والعلاج بالطحالب ).
فوائد لف الجسم بالبطانية الحرارية؟
– تشجع على النوم و الإسترخاء. حرق الدهون بنسبه عالية جداً.إزالة الخلايا الميتة من الجسم.الحصول على بشره ناعمة ومشرقة.شد عضلات الجسم.قوام رشيق.تخفيف الشعور بألم المفاصل والروماتزيم. زيادة الطاقة في الجسم. إزالة الطاقة السلبية من الجسم.البطانية الحرارية تحسن جهاز المناعة. تخليص الجسم من السموم والأملاح التي تؤدي لتخزين الماء داخل الجسم، وانتفاخ بالأطراف للتواصل واتس اب
0503785702
​*


----------



## يوما بيوتي (20 أكتوبر 2016)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

احدث اجهزه الليزر المنزلي لازاله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه نفس تقنيه العيادات فاعليه اكيده وتكلفه اقل من يوما بيوتي للتواصل واتس اب 0503785702


----------



## يوما بيوتي (1 نوفمبر 2016)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

زر المنزلي الاكثر تطورا بالعالم لازاله الشعر فقط من يوما بيوتي


----------



## يوما بيوتي (8 يناير 2017)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

افتراضي جهاز الليزر المنزلي الاكثر تطورا بالعالم لازاله الشعر فقط من يوما بيوتي


----------



## يوما بيوتي (12 يناير 2017)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

تاتو الدائم للحواجب والشفايف جمال دائم من يوما بيوتي


----------



## يوما بيوتي (6 فبراير 2017)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

جهاز الليزر المنزلي لازاله الشعر الاكثر تطورا فقط من يوما بيوتي


----------



## يوما بيوتي (11 فبراير 2017)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

يوما بيوتي لاجهزه الليزر المنزليه لازاله الشعر باحدث تقنيات اللليزر وبكل خصوصيه وبفاعليه اكيده


----------



## يوما بيوتي (26 مارس 2017)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

للاستفسار 0503785702


----------



## يوما بيوتي (27 مارس 2017)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

احدث اجهزه الليزر المنزلي لازاله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه نفس تقنيه العيادات فاعليه اكيده وتكلفه اقل من يوما بيوتي 
0503785702


----------



## يوما بيوتي (27 مارس 2017)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

احدث اجهزه الليزر المنزلي لازاله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه نفس تقنيه العيادات فاعليه اكيده وتكلفه اقل من يوما بيوتي 
0503785702


----------



## يوما بيوتي (29 مارس 2017)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

افضل اجهزه الليزر المنزلي لازاله الشعر واجهزه التفشير والتخسيس من يوما بيوتي


----------



## يوما بيوتي (19 أبريل 2017)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

احدث اجهزه الليزر المنزلي لازاله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه نفس تقنيه العيادات فاعليه اكيده وتكلفه اقل من يوما بيوتي


----------



## يوما بيوتي (25 أبريل 2017)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

احدث اجهزه الليزر المنزلي لازاله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه نفس تقنيه العيادات فاعليه اكيده وتكلفه اقل من يوما بيوتي


----------



## يوما بيوتي (27 أبريل 2017)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

حدث اجهزه الليزر المنزلي لازاله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه نفس تقنيه العيادات فاعليه اكيده وتكلفه اقل من يوما بيوتي


----------



## يوما بيوتي (3 مايو 2017)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

احدث اجهزه الليزر المنزلي لازاله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه نفس تقنيه العيادات فاعليه اكيده وتكلفه اقل من يوما بيوتي


----------



## يوما بيوتي (28 مايو 2017)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

جهاز الليزر المنزلي الاكثر تطورا بالعالم لازاله الشعر فقط من يوما بيوتي


----------



## يوما بيوتي (5 يونيو 2017)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

احدث اجهزه الليزر المنزلي لازاله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه نفس تقنيه العيادات فاعليه اكيده وتكلفه اقل من يوما بيوتي


----------



## ghonem00 (19 يوليو 2017)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

أحسنت وربنا يوفقكم فى عملكم


----------



## يوما بيوتي (3 أكتوبر 2017)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

احدث اجهزه الليزر المنزلي لازاله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه نفس تقنيه العيادات فاعليه اكيده وتكلفه اقل من يوما بيوتي 0503785702


----------



## يوما بيوتي (1 يناير 2018)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

اجهزه الليزر المنزلي لازاله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه نفس تقنيه العيادات فاعليه اكيده وتكلفه اقل من يوما بيوتي


----------



## يوما بيوتي (29 يناير 2018)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

جهاز الليزر المنزلي الاكثر تطورا بالعالم لازاله الشعر فقط من يوما بيوتي


----------



## يوما بيوتي (1 فبراير 2018)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

احدث اجهزه الليزر المنزلي لازاله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه نفس تقنيه العيادات فاعليه اكيده وتكلفه اقل من يوما بيوتي 0


----------



## يوما بيوتي (1 فبراير 2018)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

احدث اجهزه الليزر المنزلي لازاله الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه نفس تقنيه العيادات فاعليه اكيده وتكلفه اقل من يوما بيوتي 0


----------



## يوما بيوتي (7 فبراير 2018)

*رد: البطانيه الحراريه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (للتخسيس) للتواصل*

عدسات جهاز الليزر المنزلي سيلكن برو للاستبدال للتواصل واتس اب 0503785702


----------

